# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  AndyD has joined the TFSA Admin Team

## Dave A

For those who haven't noticed yet, AndyD is sporting a new badge on his profile. Yes, he has accepted an invitation to join the TFSA Admin Team.

Always tough to give reasons on selections like these when there are so many clearly capable candidates on TFSA, but having a third active moderator was needed, Andy cracked an invite, and was foolish enough to accept.

I certainly have every faith Andy has all the attributes needed for the task, and trust the members will join me in hoping he doesn't come to regret it  :Wink: 

Congratulations Andy  :Thumbup:

----------


## Citizen X

Congratulations Andy :Wink:  :Thumbup:  :Wink: 
I have every confidence that you will be an efficient and effective moderator. You’ve certainly got the requisite charisma and people skills to do so.. :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:

----------


## Mike C

Well done AndyD - you did good!

----------


## pmbguy

Well done Andy!  

Good luck at the battle front  :Flowers:

----------


## IanF

Well done Andy 
I got in to fix up a mess I created with attachments now I see knowledge and ability also works.
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Rafael

Congrats Andy

----------


## KimH

Awesome news, congratulations Andy
Kick a$$ and take numbers  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dave S

Good Stuff AndyD :Applaud:

----------


## wynn

Just leave my posts alone, OK?    :Wink:

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

:Clap:  :Rockon:

----------


## Wiz

Congrats Andy.  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## AndyD

Thanks everyone, much appreciated.

----------


## Justloadit

Well done. I wish you the very best in your new role. :Thumbup:

----------


## pmbguy

Hi Andy

Are you fighting bad guys tonight? (I think you are a strict but fair master) One more question, is your Avatar a pic of a young "Linkoln Park" dude? 


Regards 

Pmbguy

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

Congrats Andy :Wink:

----------

AndyD (29-Sep-13)

----------


## AndyD

> ....One more question, is your Avatar a pic of a young "Linkoln Park" dude? 
> 
> 
> Regards 
> 
> Pmbguy


Yep my av is Chester from Linkin Park

----------


## pmbguy

Shweet

----------

